# Re: "Fired up the Airbrush"



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the thread?? Or is my T-Rex era CPU showing its age?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just checked and it's working fine for me.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I can view it just fine.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

No problem here either Vince.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 6763 bytes) in /home/ohiogame/public_html/community/showthread.php on line 1275


sonar said:


> I'm getting a Fatal Error Note,,& unable to access the thread .. Where are My Sons when I need 'em?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NEVER-MIND !! It's back to normal now & I did nothing!! Passive resistance!! proven method!! Go do other things,,and they think you are ignoring them....Drives them CRAZY!! BUT,,I've missed seeing the GREAT schemes of the MASTERS!! & now I can view again..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sonar, I don't know that error...but if I was to guess I'd say you are trying to view too many posts at one time. As you know that thread goes on for years!

Go to User CP > Edit Options > Default Thread Age Cutoff
What age is yours set to? You may need to reduce it to something like a couple months.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have resolved the problem,,I had my settings/"Display modes" incorrectly set?? Thanks Net!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

